# How do your chi's get you up in the morning?



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

well my day startes are 5:30 am and Jemini licks me for about 10mins then when i open my eyes she just sits in front of me and looks at me till i get up. and if that doesn't work she'll pull the covers off of me! :evil: 

Jamoka lol is a lazy bum! he likes to sleep in. so he gets up around 8 or 9am. but when Jemini sleeps with some else me and jamoka get our rest!



So how do your chi's get you up ?


----------



## tajj1986 (May 4, 2005)

Harley never wakes me up. He knows he can slip in and climb under the covers. Rosie on the other hand is to tiny to get up on the bed so she pulls the cover, licks my hand, foot, or whatever is hanging off the bed (Harley hogs the bed and will push until you are hanging on by one tooshie cheek). If all that fails, she barks and whines. All this starts around 6 to 6:30 am. :roll:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't think Diego has ever gotten me up...he's a lazy boy!! Lucky for him, his mommy likes to sleep in too!


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Basically, they will just start crying. But, if Baby is sleeping in my bed, she will usually just start walking all over my head.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Wait a minute... you think that Cooper... <blink> you think that Cooper wakes me up????

I wake up on my own and OmaKitty and I lay in bed for about 15 minutes while she gets groomed for the day. Then I go into the living room, open Cooper's kennel door and sing our good morning song. Sometimes, he wakes up but 68% of the time, I have to reach in and shake the little buggar awake. Then it takes him about 10 minutes to crawl out, stumble to the back door and get in the yard to do his morning business.

Then he comes back inside, gets on the couch under his blankie and goes back to sleep.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson would sleep in all morning if he could, He doesnt wake me up i wake him up to take him out to the toliet


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is not a morning girl...Wayne puts her out for a quick pit stop at 0600 hrs and then she zooms back up the stairs and dives under the covers on our bed...she would like to remain there to about 1000 hrs LOL


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL none of my girls are morning chi's. They would sleep in as long as I did. I just got up and the only one up with me is Tequila, the other two are still sleeping giving me a look lik e"mom its too early to wake up!"


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

My little stinkers start off nice with licks. Then if that doesnt work...they sit directly in my face and wimper. If I ignore this for too long...they start wrestling and bouncing all over the bed. This is around 5 am mind you...so if I dont get up after the bouncing starts.they start chewing, on hands, feet elbows..chins. Whatever is exposed! They are very persistant....lucky for me that im a morning person too!Cant say the same for my husband...he threatens to lock them out of the room at night, right around the time the bouncing starts.Yeah right.....he/d be on the couch!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

PB&J'sMom said:


> Yeah right.....he/d be on the couch!




hehe! that's right!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Jazzy starts off about 6:30 am by slowly creeping up till she gets within licking distance of my face - then, zap- quick as lightening she is licking my face, my neck, my arms, anywhere she can lick. It is sooo cute, I can't get annoyed. I'm sometimes already awake and I'll watch her by barely opening my eyes. After she's sure mommy is awake, then it's snuggle time. 

I've always been a morning person anyway, and it's very rare for me to sleep past 7 am. Course, I do take an afternoon nap..... :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Deano just jumps on my head, off on, off on, like a bouncy castle or sits on my chest. Or sometimes i awaken before he does! gr8! lol


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

My boyf gets up 1st at 7am so tyke hangs out with him..but as soon as hes gone at 7.30am tyke wakes me up with kisses! if im not ready to get up ill say cuddle and he will cuddle up under my arm and fall back to sleep with me  

some days tyke wakes me up with a brak and i find him sitting at the door this means he wants wee wee then he will go back to bed and ill be wide awake :roll: 

hehe :wave:


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought Zola was the only real lazy chi in the mornings. I guess I was wrong. I get up around 6.15am to get ready for work. He's usual asleep in his babypen then and just looks at me out the corner or his eye. Or sometimes he'll wake up at like 5am so I take him into bed with me and my boyfriend and he sleeps inbetween us. In that case I wake up and leave him in bed with my boyfriend. I say bye bye zola and rub his belly. Sometime he makes a wee growling noise, like sooo moany. Its so cute and funny and Im like ok ok, I was only say goodbye. The about an hour later my boyfriend gets up for work and tries to get Zolaup. If hes in his pen then he wont move outta his bed and you have to carry him in is bed still down the stairs to put him in the kitchen. Her wont even get up for food that early. If hes in the bed then he moans again if you try and pick him up. He LOVES the bed. He's good to if he needs a pee he'll walk up to my face and cry til I wake up then put him on his pad in the pen


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

She doesn't. Actually it is our cat that wakes us BOTH up. LOL


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Poco lick lick lick my hands & face used to be ears until I got a bad ear infection. Bella stays under the covers until she's forced to get out if she's on top of the covers sleppeing she'll crawl under as if to say nope I'm not ready. This morning Bella was under the covers licking my arm and under arm really lightly it was so sweet.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Poco lick lick lick my hands & face used to be ears until I got a bad ear infection. Bella stays under the covers until she's forced to get out if she's on top of the covers sleppeing she'll crawl under as if to say nope I'm not ready. This morning Bella was under the covers licking my arm and under arm really lightly it was so sweet.


Every time I see you mention your Poco, it makes me smile and I think of my Poco and how much I love him and miss him. I just wanted to let you know that ... it brings a little sunshine to my day to know that there's a Poco out there and he's having a good day.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Poco lick lick lick my hands & face used to be ears until I got a bad ear infection. Bella stays under the covers until she's forced to get out if she's on top of the covers sleppeing she'll crawl under as if to say nope I'm not ready. This morning Bella was under the covers licking my arm and under arm really lightly it was so sweet.
> ...


Aww you gave me a little tear sniff sniff I so adore my Poco he's just the sweetest thing and I saw that you had a Poco that you lost & wondered if it upset you to see the name since it's not really used alot. I'm glad it makes you smile  I get a tear just thinking of my 2 no longer being with me so I know you must miss him 

He's usually having a good day allthough sometimes terrorized by Bella for taking her treats getting too close to her treats both food treats and her girlie treats :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chiscrochetcrazy said:


> Aww you gave me a little tear sniff sniff I so adore my Poco he's just the sweetest thing and I saw that you had a Poco that you lost & wondered if it upset you to see the name since it's not really used alot. I'm glad it makes you smile  I get a tear just thinking of my 2 no longer being with me so I know you must miss him


I find it really odd that no one names their Chihuahuas "Poco", don't you? It's the PERFECT name for a chi, in my opinion. Your Poco is the first other Poco I've ever heard about. I just don't understand why there aren't more out there.

And I think I would actually have a hard time if your Poco was white/fawn... but since your guy doesn't resemble my guy, I don't have any problems seeing or hearing about him.  That's why I got a chocolate chi... I could NEVER have another white chi... it wouldn't be fair to the pup or my memories of Poco.

Isn't it silly how we can grieve and "get over" the loss of human loved ones in time but the grief from losing a pet just stays with us forever?


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

My puppy's middle name is Poco!! I think it's the cutest!  I even made sure they put it on his registration papers.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> chiscrochetcrazy said:
> 
> 
> > Aww you gave me a little tear sniff sniff I so adore my Poco he's just the sweetest thing and I saw that you had a Poco that you lost & wondered if it upset you to see the name since it's not really used alot. I'm glad it makes you smile  I get a tear just thinking of my 2 no longer being with me so I know you must miss him
> ...


Yep I do think it is the perfect name for a chi  I had a little cockapoo when I was kid he was mine and my Moms baby & on Christmas day someone stole him out of our yard broke my heart. i must have knock on doors and put up signs for a month.I still wonder if he was taken care of and I'm getting old :shock: I'll never foget My Curly


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tico will start to wimper a little once he hears me moving around (he sleeps in his crate). Then when he sees me crys to get out (normally when I'm throwing something on to take him outside in). When I go to open his crate, he doesn't bolt out like I would expect him to... Most times he acts like he wants me to come in and play with him in "his" room  and when he's really excited, he starts to pee just when I'm taking him out and putting his harness on :x Needless to say, the extra poochpad is now his crate doormat!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

hahahahaha chiwi wake up in the morning :lol: :lol: :lol: ooo hahaha that's sooo funny! she will sleep all day if you let her. yep she's one of those rare "bracup vampire chihuahua's" (even more rare than the invisibles)


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

They dont wake me, they know when I am ready they will be let out of there crate.

Now when they come out of the crate, Kemo rubs his face in my stomach and rubs his eyes and I HAVE to rub his body and he makes these weird sleepy noises.....Bindi's face is pressed up against the door waiting, stretches and bounds out, licking furiously and jumping around like I went to Jupiter and back....then she pees and looks for daddy  
then she comes back to me, to which Kemo gets mad cause he wants all the attention-then they start fighting and I use that moment to get off my legs that have been half bent and I wobble to the kitchen :shock:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Now that I have mine sleeping in the kitchen in their beds (they used to terrorize the house while I slept :roll: ) I often wake up hearing them playing like wild animals. Then they fall back to sleep for a nap and finally wake up, when I get up. Once I let them out then they run around the house like crazy dogs and Buster goes crazy like Bindi does. :lol:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

During the week I usually wake up to the alarm at 5:20am. I let Lily snooze for another 40 minutes while I shower and get dressed.

On weekends, she has several methods for waking me. Sometimes she slaps my head with a paw, sometimes she sticks her tongue in my ear. This past Monday morning (it was my day off) I awoke at 6:15 to find her standing on my chest. All 4 pounds of her were pressed into my breastbone and boy, did that hurt! I'm sure she thought I was going to be late for work so she did what she had to do. :lol: 

I never get mad at her for waking me, no matter how early it is. I'm as happy to see her in the morning as she is to see me. I'd wag my tail too, if I had one. :wink:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> I never get mad at her for waking me, no matter how early it is . I'm as happy to see her in the morning as she is to see me. I'd wag my tail too, if I had one. :wink:


I never get upset with Jazzy either. Not even when she wakes me at 2 or 3 am and wants to snuggle and have her belly rubbed. I know she is spoiled rotten, and I really don't care. She is so sweet natured, it is impossible to get mad at her. I just love her to pieces.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

chimom said:


> Not even when she wakes me at 2 or 3 am and wants to snuggle and have her belly rubbed. I know she is spoiled rotten, and I really don't care. She is so sweet natured, it is impossible to get mad at her. I just love her to pieces.


well i just don't like it when jemini sits in front of my face and looks at me at night.lol when i open my eyes at night she's just sitting there looking at me it's strange!! :? then i lay her on her back and rub her tummy lol, now that i think about it maybe thats why she does it ,cuz she knows what i'm going to do :scratch:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I get up at 7.30am , get showered & dressed , then make myself coffee & some toast THEN fizzy gets up as he smells and wants some toast  
( at about 9.30 am ) then at 10am we go for a walk , then home, then work ( or nannys  ) for 11am


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Marcus wouldn't dream of getting up till I have to get him out of bed to get ready for work, which in his case means a trip to the pee pad, a face wash by Mom and he's ready to get in his carrier and go back to sleep. On weekends he's still snoozing in bed until I make him get up, that's usually around 11 am or so. A morning dog he's not thank goodness.


----------



## lisa_1018 (Aug 16, 2005)

beefy usually sleeps in the crib with my son. he stated doing this when nate was first born, cause we had a bassinette at the end of the bed, and it was just the right hight for beefy to climb down into it, and sleep at nates feet... now that nates bigger, beefy stays up till i go to bed, but when he sees me head to the bedroom he sits at nates door and whines till i put him in the crib, so in the morning when i get up beefy is usually still asleep, or if he does wake up before me and nate, he's licking nates face trying to get him to get up and play. pheobe sleeps with me and my hubby, and she dances on your head if you don't get up when shes ready. usually shes a late sleeper tho, and will burrow under the covers if you try to get her out of bed before shes good and ready.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

My three sleep in their own room at night (office), but they are early risers. The minute they hear me and my husband up, they want outside! Then they come back inside and get their morning "cuddles" and "Kisses". Then it is back to bed on their own sofa, under their big soft blankie. They will sleep for several hours, especially if it is cold.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Sadie is definitely not a morning chi! She never wakes me up! She's always still sleeping after I'm up, showered, and ready to go to work! Ritz is the same way. They're a pair of sleepyheads!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Josie gets me up anywhere from around 6:30 a.m.- 7:30 a.m. She licks all over my face and if that doesn't work, she REALLY licks all over my face (and my mouth and my eyes and up my nose), which seems to always work. And I get up, give her her breakfast, she eats it, and comes crying back to me to get in the bed. When I put her in, she just keeps licking until I am completely awake because she is ready to play!


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

:roll: Charley is in the Lazy Chi category! When I first wake up he crawls out from under the covers to see where I've gone, but once he is satisfied that I've gone to shower, he crawls back under the covers and sleeps until I'm ready to leave for work. 

It amazes me how smart doggies are sometimes! Charley always knows when I'm about to leave ... even when I try to trick him. 

Does your love for your Chi make you feel like your heart is about to explode? I know mine does .... :love10:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Does your love for your Chi make you feel like your heart is about to explode? I know mine does .... :love10:


That's exactly how it makes me feel. :sunny:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's how it makes me feel too  


btw the chi's don't wake ME, i wake THEM :roll:  

kisses nat


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Actually I wake Seiah up. On my work days he hides under his blanket, and waits until I carry him. But on non work days he just plays with his toys and lets me sleep in.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> Does your love for your Chi make you feel like your heart is about to explode? I know mine does .... :love10:


*sigh* Yes. That's _exactly_ how she makes me feel. :love7:


----------



## Chiweenie Mom (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to the chat room, but my chiweenie is definitely a morning person. She would sleep all morning if she could. :wave:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Chiweenie Mom said:


> Hi, I'm new to the chat room, but my chiweenie is definitely a morning person. She would sleep all morning if she could. :wave:


Welcome! :wave:


----------

